# Apache (ka wie ich das nennen soll) prob



## Bleem (21. September 2003)

also...

wenn ich eingebe 

http://localhost/test

und in dem ordner befindet sich keine index datei zeigt er mir ne meldung an forbidden blabla
ich will die aber weg haben...
ich will das er mir dir verzeichniss struktur anzeigt  

danke mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. September 2003)

> How do I turn automatic directory listings on or off?
> If a client requests a URL that designates a directory and the directory does not contain a filename that matches the DirectoryIndex directive, then mod_autoindex can be configured to present a listing of the directory contents.
> 
> To turn on automatic directory indexing, find the Options directive that applies to the directory and add the Indexes keyword. For example:
> ...


----------

